# Flamingo Gulf Reds



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Jacks are always a fun fish to catch!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

My red. She fought like a 20+ incher, screaming drag and making me hop along the gunnels!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

What a fish!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice fish guys


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats a really nice Red your Dad has there and your right Jacks are fun to catch. Were you guys out front or did you run through WWB?


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

nice fish. good job on that nice red


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Thats a really nice Red your Dad has there and your right Jacks are fun to catch. Were you guys out front or did you run through WWB?


We ran through WWB. Theres almost ALWAYS something out there, it might just take some time to find where it's hidden!


----------

